# 195lbs



## molddr (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking to purchase a new 2007 585.Looking for some feed back(ride qualities) from some clydesdales out there! Thanks!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're in the market for a 2007 585, you may want to look into the 585 Ultra. This is a new model of the 585 for '07 which utilizes a different carbon lay-up to achieve roughly a 15% stiffer frameset compared to the standard 585. Weight between the two is roughly the same; the Ultra being approximately 20-30 grams heavier. Pricing is the same on both frames.

chas


----------

